# Mourning dove nest



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

Here's a mourning dove nest that I can see from my window. The baby is alive and its dead sibling is next to it (closer to the plant). The body is still there and I saw the parent pulling at the dead birds leg. Is it eating it? The parent is away right now. Is there both a mother and father? -- because I have never seen two adults at the nest. Also, is there anything I can do to help this family? Will it accept food, and what does the baby bird eat?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh, how sad! No the adult is not trying to eat the dead baby. Most likely it is trying to remove it from the nest. If you can, please remove the dead baby .. no doubt ants are invading the nest to get at the body by now.

You can put drinking water and seed out for the parent birds to help them. They will continue feeding the one baby until it is able to eat on its own. It would be best that you don't try to feed the baby or handle it.

Terry Whatley


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

I will do that. I wonder why the parent wasn't able to remove it. 

Unfortunately, I think If I leave seed out, pigeons and sparrows will come by and bother the birds. It woudl have to be hidden in some way.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I also worry about other birds, or predators coming near mourning dove's nest when you leave seeds out. Maybe you can at least put a dish of water out somewhere near and then put seeds further away. 

Julie


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, I removed the dead bird. I did not see any ants or anything. I hope I did not scare the baby.

There is a wash cloth covering most of the nest. I do not know how it got there. I suppose I should remove it? The baby is off to the side of the nest. I wanted to move it, but if I try to, it could fall off between the gaps in the fire exit platform!


[This message has been edited by crackedcorn (edited June 07, 2003).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good work on getting the dead baby out! I think I would just leave things as they are at this point. The washcloth is an interesting touch, but if you didn't put it there then somehow the parents must have.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Crackedcorn,
It's So nice of you to be watching over this little one. Sorry about it's sibling.
The washcloth is an interesting touch as Terry said. Do you think someone else is also watching out for the baby & for whatever reason put the washcloth over the nest? Can't imagine how the parents could get a wshcloth to the nest.
Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.
Cindy


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, the neighbor put a piece of bread next to the nest. There are ants on it now







I spoke to the neighbor and gave her some seed to use instead. I told her to only leave a few at a time otherwise birds will storm the nest. She thinks the parent may have abandoned the nest. I haven't seen the parent today but the baby looks good. It's a nice day today so it's just relaxing in the nest. If it doesn't ever return, I would be able to take it in.


[This message has been edited by crackedcorn (edited June 08, 2003).]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bless you! It does sound as though this little one will need a bit of assistance.
Please thank your neighbor as well for attempting to help.
Good advice to her about the amount of seed to put out. That little baby Sure doesn't need a nest full of hungry birds stopping by. 
Please keep us posted.
Cindy


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

The baby is getting so big. It walked out of its nest and isn't afraid of falling between the gaps.

How soon do you think before it will begin to fly and eat seeds?


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I just looked at your Mourning Dove picture. I have seen them fly looking just the way yours does. I thought I'd help a little Mourning Dove back up to the nest and he up and flew. Not very far, but he sure did fly. He had mostly just pin feathers. When I finally caught him, I put him in his nest, he flew back out of the nest. 

From my few experiences, young Mourning Doves will not stay in their nest when they are the age that your photo shows. 

Unfortunately, he'll just have to take his chances like the rest of the young Mourning Doves do. If you try to interfer, you will spook him and that may seal his fate. 

Julie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What a little sweetie. 
Bonnie & Clyde were about 3 weeks old, if I remember correctly, when they started eating seeds. They were still being fed by Frank & Jessie though. 
They began to really use their wings about the same time. Flying good at about a month.
Cindy 

BTW: Bonnie & Clyde were common pigeons. Mourning Doves may be different as far as when they are ready to leave the nest.

[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited June 09, 2003).]


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

This bird has gone through such a quick transformation. It has flown from its nest area today, I saw it perched on a fence so it has learned to fly already! I don't think it wants to return to the nest.Photo from June 11th (first photo was june 6). 

Being fed by its parent (not so clear)

[This message has been edited by crackedcorn (edited June 13, 2003).]


----------

